# What are your favorite Movies?



## StarryLoveFurFox (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello Everyone, so what would you say is your favorite movies? it could be any kind you like


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 22, 2019)

Alien is the best movie in the world and it also has one of the best games made after  it alien isolation


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 26, 2019)

House on Haunted Hill (1999) is crazy, literally crazy


----------



## Skakuna (Aug 26, 2019)

I personally like Van Helsing and Deadpool a lot  I know that the first one is silly and has tons of mistakes, but they had the best werewolves I have ever seen in any movie xD And Deadpool is Deadpool, it's just fun to watch 
Also, I think I should make an honorable mention of Disney's Hercules. Hades is just delightful XD


----------

